# How much is it worth?



## mom4girls (Apr 17, 2011)

I am looking at buying an unregistered Saanen in milk, first freshening.  Is $150 a fair price? I know it's hard without all the details.  I am going tomorrow to visit and get details, just wanted to get a ballpark figure.   Awesome forum.  So excited to find it!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 17, 2011)

I think that's a very fair price *if* she's CAE / CL free / otherwise healthy and milks well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 17, 2011)

$150 for a goat in milk is a very good price around here.


----------



## mossyStone (Apr 18, 2011)

around here if you can find a healthy( CAE  CL Clean) Doe in Milk, for 150.00 you have a great day!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a good price if she's milking well. I'd pay that for a goat milking a gallon a day (I wouldn't take a mature goat producing less) and is healthy. 

Someone just tried to sell me a "LaMancha" that was a good milker for nearly $200...asked for more information, and she was 75% Boer with a little LaMancha in there somewhere, and milking "nearly a quart every day!"  Something like that is NOT worth that much lol.


----------



## mom4girls (Apr 29, 2011)

I finally made it up to see her.  They have two they are milking, one is a first fresher and one is a second.  They are milking 2x a day and getting around 2/3 a gallon from both.  This was a little lower than I had hoped.   They freshened about 2 months ago. However, I was also not impressed with their food (12% protein grain and not enough of it and free pasture).  Is there a chance their milk will go up when one better food?  $300 for both of them.  Still wondering if they are worth that.  They were friendly and jumped right up on the milk stand.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 29, 2011)

The milk might go up with better feed but the stress of moving to a new place might see a drop in production for this freshening. SO it might be a wash for this year but the next year might be better on the feed once they're settled in. Still. I'd want to see negative test results for that price.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 29, 2011)

I doubt you'd see any improvement with this freshening.  Still, if they're healthy, $150 is a good price for a grade milker...


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 29, 2011)

and if you're still considering it I recommend trying the milk too.  Not all goats milk tastes the same.  Some are higher/lower in butterfat and it can make a big difference in taste. 

You might ask if you can sample it before you decide.


----------

